# Where to get G10 or Micarta in the UK?



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

As per the title really - where can I find G10 or Micarta in large enough blocks for making frames? I can only find suppliers of small/thin pieces intended for knife scales


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I got this info from Andy aka AKM Slingshots a while ago as I also had difficulties to get wide enough slabs of G10/Micarta in Germany. You will find everything you need here:

http://www.ivoryalternative.com/pages/knife_handles.html

They offer a large variety of G10 and Micarta sized 5x12". Have fun building something 

Cheers Simon


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> I got this info from Andy aka AKM Slingshots a while ago as I also had difficulties to get wide enough slabs of G10/Micarta in Germany. You will find everything you need here:
> http://www.ivoryalternative.com/pages/knife_handles.html
> They offer a large variety of G10 and Micarta sized 5x12". Have fun building something
> Cheers Simon


Looked there but I can't find price of G10 / Micarta. Or is it hidden somewhere else?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

SlingDaddy said:


> As per the title really - where can I find G10 or Micarta in large enough blocks for making frames? I can only find suppliers of small/thin pieces intended for knife scales


I think this stuff is only sold by magical little creatures that hide at the end of rainbows or that require you to sign over the soul of your first born :devil: before they show themselves. I looked quite a bit this evening for some sheets, I'm cool with thin I just can't seem to find anything bigger than knife scales.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> I think this stuff is only sold by magical little creatures that hide at the end of rainbows or that require you to sign over the soul of your first born :devil: before they show themselves. I looked quite a bit this evening for some sheets, I'm cool with thin I just can't seem to find anything bigger than knife scales.


This is my experience too, and if you do find any it's prohibitively expensive. I guess that people who use it in "production" slingshots (Bill Hayes for example) must buy in bulk.

I've been meaning to try the method of making DIY micarta-like laminate as detailed in ZDPs post:
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/1080-Custom-Cloth-Laminate-Tutorial

Maybe now is the ideal time


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I think this stuff is only sold by magical little creatures that hide at the end of rainbows or that require you to sign over the soul of your first born :devil: before they show themselves. I looked quite a bit this evening for some sheets, I'm cool with thin I just can't seem to find anything bigger than knife scales.


Try Alpha knife supply, they supply in 11.5" x 8.5" slabs, all different thickness/color. Prices are the best i've seen ....

http://www.alphaknifesupply.com/micarta.htm

If you're looking for plain color G10/ Micarta, off-cuts from large insulation/plastic companies sell them cheap. Same stuff, but it's normally sold under "Phenolic sheet/laminte/insulation or FR4/G11"

(Much cheaper alternative if you don't want solid/laminated colors)

http://stores.ebay.com/NorVa-Plastics/PHENOLIC-/_i.html?_fsub=10847825


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Try Alpha knife supply, they supply in 11.5" x 8.5" slabs, all different thickness/color. Prices are the best i've seen ....
> 
> http://www.alphaknifesupply.com/micarta.htm
> 
> ...


Awesome Danny - thanks for the heads up! Offcuts would be a great option while I get to grips with working with these particular materials


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Some other USA links :

http://usaknifemaker.com/

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/masecraftsupply/StoreFront.bok

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php

French link :

http://www.mercorne.fr/

Regards


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Stello said:


> Some other USA links :
> http://usaknifemaker.com/
> http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/masecraftsupply/StoreFront.bok
> http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php
> ...


Thanks Stello


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Great links!! Thanks


----------



## Rodrossuk (Apr 8, 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/plasticonline.ltd?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Seems to be another good one with loads of choice.

Thanks for the nudge I had been wondering where to source G10 preferably small off cuts :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

